# Baron Sathonyx - Kabal of the Poisoned Thorn



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

Converted the Baron from a mix of different kits Hellion/wych/kabalite and a dash of WHFB DE corsair


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

niice. like the head idea


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

i luv the colors you decided on and you painting is really very good
i must say i like the new Dark eldar and if these would have been the original models i may have made a dark eldar army instead of my chaos army


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Interesting how two people can make two completely different versions of the same model... nicely done!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice work mate! Good conversion and clean painting:good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice. I expected to see more dark elf bits on the new DE, but yours is the first. Well done.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Fine conversion and fine paint job! Keep up the good works!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------

